# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل (الساتر) من أسماء الشيطان

## مصطفى مدني

الأخوة الأعزاء 
نسمع كثيرا أن الستار ليس اسما من أسماء الله الحسنى وأن الستير من أسمائه ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ ويستدل على ذلك بحديث "ان الله حيي ستير " وهذا اعتراض وجيه ما دام يستند إلى دليل صحيح يقويه ولكن على هامش هذا الاعتراض نسمع من البعض اعتراضا آخر أو ادعاء آخر وهو أن "الساتر"اسم من أسماء الشيطان ........... فهل هذا الادعاء له ما يؤيده من حديث صحيح أو أثر يستشهد به ...............الرجاء من كل ما لديه علم في هذا الشان أن يتحفنا به سواء بالنفي أو الاثبات .........................عل  نا الله وإياكم كل ما ينفعنا

----------


## مصطفى مدني

أين أنت يا أخ / سكران ؟ لماذا لا تدلي بدلوك ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أكرمك الله يا أخي (مصطفى) ورفع قدرك آمين..

قد كنت رددت عليك في مشاركة أخرى ليس لها علاقة بهذا الموضوع؛ قد وجدتك دخلت هناك _ عرضاً (ابتسامة) _ وطرحت هذا السؤال، وقد قلت: (من أين حصلت على هذه المعلومة؟ ومن قائلها؟)

فحتى هذه اللحظة لا أعلم أن هذا الاسم (الساتر) من أسماء الشيطان، ولاأظنه يصح أيضاً أنه يتسمى به.
وإن أردت من جهة الخلقة والطبيعة؛ فإن مسمى (المستور) أولى به من الساتر؛ لأنه مستور عن الأعين لا يرى. والله تعالى أعلم

ولعل الله يوفق إلى مزيد بحث في هذا الأمر إن شاء الله، ولن نبخل بحول الله في أي معلومة نتحصل عليها.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي الكريم مصطفى :
لا يمكن أن يكون « الساتر » اسم من أسماء الشيطان  ؛ لا من جهة الثبوت ولا من جهة المعنى والمدلول ، فمعناه ومدلوله يخالف عمل الشيطان ، فهو يسعى إلى إغواء بني آدم وفضحه وسقوطه وهوانه ، قال تعالى : ( وَمَن يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِيناً فَسَاء قِرِيناً ) [النساء 38] .
وقال تعالى : ( يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً ) [النساء120] فهو يعدهم ويمنيهم بالسلامة والستر والنجاة والغنى وغير ذلك ( وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً ) .
وقال تعالى : ( وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لاَ غَالِبَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَّكُمْ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءتِ الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكُمْ إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لاَ تَرَوْنَ إِنِّيَ أَخَافُ اللّهَ وَاللّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ ) [الأنفال 48] .
وكيف يكون العدو ساتراً ، قال تعالى : (  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ ) [يوسف5] . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## مصطفى مدني

بارك الله فيكما أخوي العزيزين ونفع الله بكما ............................و  لقد كتبت لك أخي السكران بيتين من الشعر بعد تعليقك على موضوع (النظر محله السجود )فهلا اطلعت عليهما؟

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

نعم كما قال الشيخان الكريمان لا يمكن أن يكون الساتر من أسماء الشيطان بل كونه من أسماء الله تعالى أقرب فهو ثابت معنى ألا أنه لم يثبت لفظا وذلك أن الله ساتر لذنوب عباده ومتجاوز عنهم ...
ثم في مقدمة كتاب الأربعين البلدانية للحافظ ابن عساكر ذكر اسم الساتر ضمن أسماء الله تعالى الحسنى فقال :
الحمد لله القاهر القادر القوي المتين الاله الفاطر الغافر الساتر الغني المعين .... اهــ.
ثم هناك مجموعة من العلماء يدعون بعبد الساتر لعل من أبرزهم :
عبد الساتر بن عبد الحميد الحنبلي ت 679 هــ..

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> *هل الستير والستار من أسماء الله؟سؤال : ما الفرق بين الستير والستار ، وأيهما اسم من أسماء الله عز وجل ؟*
> 
> *الجواب :*
> *الحمد لله*
> *أولاً :* 
> *أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية ، كما هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ، فلا يسمى سبحانه إلا بما سمى به نفسه ، أو سماه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .* 
> *قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : "أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية ، لا مجال للعقل فيها : وعلى هذا فيجب الوقوف فيها على ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة ، فلا يُزاد فيها ولا ينقص ؛ لأن العقل لا يمكنه إدراك ما يستحقه تعالى من الأسماء ، فوجب الوقوف في ذلك على النص ؛ لقوله تعالى : (وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُوْلَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا) الإسراء/36 ، وقوله : (قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّي الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ) الأعراف/33 ، ولأن تسميته تعالى بما لم يسم به نفسه ، أو إنكار ما سمى به نفسه ، جناية في حقه تعالى ، فوجب سلوك الأدب في ذلك والاقتصار على ما جاء به النص" انتهى .*
> *"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (3/275) .*
> *ثانياً :*
> ...


http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/106256
وانظر هنا أيضا:
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...fatwa_id=31521
وأظن أن اسم اساتر أو الستار مأخوذ من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "مَنْ سَتَرَ مُسْلِمًا سَتَرَه اللهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ" رواه البخاريُّ, 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ضبط بعض العلماء "ستير" على وزن فَعِيل مثل قدير وحكيم وخبير, والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## مصطفى مدني

كل الشكر والتقدير للأخ الذيب والأ خ المشرف حاتم ابو عاشور على هذه الإضافات التي أثرت الموضوع

----------


## ابراهيم خطاب

شكرا ياساده على المعلومات القيمة المفيدة

----------

